# Ist das Zalman ZM-MC1 empfehlenswert ? Oder doch was besseres ?



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich kein Headset mehr kaufe, sondern ein KH mit Ansteckmikro...
Nun, als KH möchte ich mir ein Beyerdynamic DT990 kaufen... Nur welches Ansteckmikro ? Mir wurde ein paar mal schon das Zalman ZM-MC1 empfohlen... Allerdings hab ich darüber schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die Sprachqualität nicht wirklich gut ist und das Mikro ziemlich empfindlich ist... Andere widerum sagen, dass es ein Top Mikrofon ist...

Was sagt ihr dazu ? 
Hab momentan ein PC 360... Das Ansteckmikro sollte schon mindestens so gut sein wie das des PC 360


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Das verwenden relativ viele. Sollte also ganz gut sein.


----------



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

Aber du weißt nicht zufällig, ob es besser oder ungefähr so wie mein pc 360 ist oder ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Ich verwende es leider nicht.  Tut mir leid.
Wieso brauchst du eigentlich ein neues? Das 360 reicht doch?


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

Was versprichst du dir denn vom DT990 gegenüber dem PC360?
Wozu nutzt du denn dein Headset/Kopfhörer (bitte mit %-Angaben).

Man liest ja hier im Forum immer häufiger, man solle sich ein Ansteckmicro und Hifi-Kopfhörer zum zocken kaufen... Das Marketing von Beyer greift im pcgh-Forum ja wirklich um sich.


----------



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

Naja mein PC 360 ist kaputt... Zumindest funktioniert die Mutefunktion nicht und das Mikro summt und rauscht desöfteren was meinen Gesprächspartnern ein bisschen auf die nerven geht... Ich wollte eigentlich ein neues PC 360, aber iwie hat Sennheiser Produktionsprobleme oder Lieferprobleme... Keine ahnung.. Jedenfalls hat Amazon keins mehr und verschiedene andere Händler auch nicht... Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich erst ein neues Headset, aber mir wurde er KH + Ansteckmikro empfohlen... Dann bin ich bei Beyerdynamic und Zalman gelandet, da die ein wesentlich besseres P/L Verhältnis haben sollen als das PC 360...


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

Garantieanspruch hast du wohl keinen mehr?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Was wäre denn dein maximales Budget für alles?
Und verwendest du eine SoKa?


----------



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Garantieanspruch hast du wohl keinen mehr?



Doch, aber die bekommen kein PC 360 mehr.. Deswegen würde Amazon mir mein Geld zurück geben bzw. ich darf mir was neues aussuchen für den selben preis wie mein PC 360 und wenn es mehr kostet, muss ich den Rest nachzahlen





DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein maximales Budget für alles?
> Und verwendest du eine SoKa?


 
160€
Ich benutze nur die Onboard Soundkarte, allerdings hatte ich vor, mir eine zu kaufen ( aber die ist nicht mit im budget )


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir denn vom DT990 gegenüber dem PC360?
> Wozu nutzt du denn dein Headset/Kopfhörer (bitte mit %-Angaben).
> 
> Man liest ja hier im Forum immer häufiger, man solle sich ein Ansteckmicro und Hifi-Kopfhörer zum zocken kaufen... Das Marketing von Beyer greift im pcgh-Forum ja wirklich um sich.


 
Ich habe auch das PC360 von nem Freund und kann sagen dases nicht mit meinem Superlux HD581 (den ich zum Hören benutze) mithalten kann und der kostet knapp ~30€. 

Zurück zum Topic, das Zalmanmikro reicht völlig für Gespräche im Ts oder Skype aus, ne bessere Alternative wäre n Modmic,
die bringen auch bald ne neue Version mit Mutefunktion raus, allerdings muss man die Dinger Impotieren was die Geschichte wieder etwas teurer macht.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Bis dahin, wäre das DT770 tatsächlich die beste Wahl.
Ein interessente Alternative zum Zalman ist Modmic
AntLion Audio — Welcome


----------



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

Naja das Modmic ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer... Also nich vom Preis selbst, aber die Versandkosten und der Zoll hauen das ganze doch ganz schön hoch... Und die Lieferzeiten sind auch bestimmt ziemlich lang... Wenn's das Teil in deutschland gäbe, wäre es sofort gekauft


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde, dass das Zalman zwar seinen Zweck erfüllt, der Gesprächspartner aber teilweise recht dumpf rüberkommt - als würde er in eine Blechdose sprechen. Wir haben es die Tage getestet und da war ein Tischmikro ein ganzes Stück besser als das MC1, was Rauschen und Spachqualität betrifft. Das ModMic ist dagegen wirklich top und bringt die Stimme des Gegenüber sehr klar und sauber rüber, ohne sie dumpf wirken zu lassen. Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn man nicht nur verstanden werden soll sondern auch einigermaßen gut und authentisch dabei klingen soll, dann ist das MC1 wahrscheinlich nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## addicTix (6. Februar 2013)

Kann man das Modmic nicht irgendwo anders kaufen ? Oder gibt's das wirklich nur in amerika ?

Oder gibt's vielleicht sowas ähnliches wie das Modmic nur von einer anderen Marke hier in Deutschland ?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Februar 2013)

Da ich gerade selbst mit Antlion in Kontakt stehe, weil ich bedauerlicherweise seit einiger Zeit auf mein ModMic warte, kann ich dir sagen dass die dran sind, bald auch über einen deutschen Versandhändler ihr Produkt an den Mann zu bringen. Wie lange das allerdings noch dauern wird... 

Ansonsten könnte dieses hier noch was sein, zumindest wird es wohl besser sein als das Zalman: Sony ECMCS3.CE7 Stereo-Mikrofon für Diktiergeräte schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Februar 2013)

Denke die sind aktuell noch zu viel mit der Fertigstellung des neuen Modmic's beschäftigt und werden sich danach erst um kümmern auch Global bei anderen Händlern zu verkaufen. Allerdings kannst du dir auch einfach das Zalman kaufen, wenn's dir nicht gefällt kannst du's, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware grundlos zurückschicken.


----------



## Zonkomator (9. Februar 2013)

Also ich besitze das selbe Setup wie du (nur hab ich den DT 770) und hab mir das Zalman ZM-MC1 geholt.

1. (Allgemein) kann ich nur sagen 2 Kabel sind echt nervig mit der Zeit (kommt halt immer drauf an wo sie liegen) ... darum hol dir dazu noch Klettband das du dann um die Kabel wickeln kannst um möglichst viel Kabelwirrwarr zu entgehen.

2. Das Mikro is eigentlich recht in Ordnung die meisten verstehen mich aber man merkt deutlich das es so gut wie jedes Hintergrundgeräusch durchlässt (haste also nen lauten PC hörens die Leute ) ...

Aber ich werd mir defenitiv das Modmic holen, hat mich restlos überzeugt. Und 7USD Frachtkosten sind nicht die Welt ... soviel zahlt man in DE auch bei einigen Händlern.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2013)

Modmic wenn du warten kannst.

Das mim Zoll ist so ne Sache. Ich musste nichts zahlen, Sendung ging so durch, und ich hatte 2 zur selben Zeit bestellt.

Die 2 Kabel, anfangs mit Kabelbinder probiert, aber das war irgendwie Murks.
Hastn hochwertigen Kopfhoerer mit so nem Mikrofon dran und das ist mit Kabelbinder zusammengewurschtelt.
Aber Nils war die Rettung. Hatte nen Sata Sleeve druebergezogen, ist jetzt ne saubere Sache die mir gut gefaellt.
Hab nur bei dem einen Kopfhoerer den Schrumpfschlauch etwas lang gelassen, was aber nicht weiter stoert.



ColorMe schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir denn vom DT990 gegenüber dem PC360?
> Wozu nutzt du denn dein Headset/Kopfhörer (bitte mit %-Angaben).
> 
> Man  liest ja hier im Forum immer häufiger, man solle sich ein Ansteckmicro  und Hifi-Kopfhörer zum zocken kaufen... Das Marketing von Beyer greift  im pcgh-Forum ja wirklich um sich.


 
Also du wuerdest fuer das gleiche Geld lieber schlechtere Qualitaet haben, nur weil es ein komplettes Headset mit eingebautem Mikrofon ist?
Haben doch genug Tests gezeigt, das selbst guenstige Kopfhoerer, Headsets oft ueberlegen sind.
Die Beyerdynamics sind halt beliebt bei den Usern, vielleicht treffen sie einfach auch den Geschmack.
Vielleicht gibts aber durchaus Leute die einfach auf Empfehlung kaufen ohne selbst probezuhoeren.
Da kann aber ein Hersteller nichts fuer.

Deine Aussage ist einfach unter aller Sau


----------



## addicTix (11. Februar 2013)

Und wenn mna modmic jetzt mal außenvorlässt, welches mikrofon ist da für Gaming, TS³ und Skype geeignet ? Zalman ZM-MC1, König Ansteckmikrofon oder sowas ? Sollte möglichst kein Stereo mikrofon sein


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

Das von Zalman verwenden relativ viele. Sollte reichen. Ich hab leider noch keins an meinem Q701. :/


----------



## addicTix (11. Februar 2013)

Und wo sollte man so ein ansteckmikro am besten befestigen ? Am T-Shirt oder am Kabel vom Kopfhörer ?


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Gibt in dem unteren Preisbereich eigentlich jede Menge an günstigen Mikrofonen. Allerdings würde ich aus Erfahrung schonmal alle Logitech Standmikrofone streichen. Habe von der Sorte bisher noch kein einigermaßen vernünftiges in die Finger bekommen. Willst du ein "richtiges" Mikrofon, musst du Geld in die Hand nehmen. Aber sei dir bewusst, die Mikrofone die bei den Headsets verbaut sind, sind auch nur "Centprodukte".
Selber habe ich das Zalman nie probiert, brauche auch derzeit kein Mikro. Bin froh, wenn ich beim spielen meine Ruhe habe  Aber was ich so lese, kann es gar nicht so schlecht sein. Zumindest nicht schlechter als eines vom Headset. Und ich meine... hey 10€... das verkraftet ja wohl fast jeder. 
Die negativen Erfahrungen die man natürlich auch immer wieder ließt, weil die Leute wahre Wunder von einem 10€ Produkt erwarten, sind sicherlich zu 90% schlichte Software-Einstellungsfehler. Wenn ich lese, dass jedes kleinste Geräusch mit übertragen wird... Eventuell sollte man dann einmal über Push-to-talk nachdenken oder die sensibility ein wenig runter drehen.

Ich warte auf jeden Fall auf das neue Modmic und werde mir dann auch mal eines gönnen. Bis dahin hetzt mich keiner.



Weezer schrieb:


> Und wo sollte man so ein ansteckmikro am besten befestigen ? Am T-Shirt oder am Kabel vom Kopfhörer ?


 
Mach es einfach auf Kinn- oder Mundhöhe am Kabel fest. Dann verbindest du noch die beiden Kabel mit kleinen Strapsen, oder wie hier auch schon erwähnt mit Klett. Ein Schrumpfschlauch sollte auch gehen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich. Wirds eigentlich bald AntLion Produkte in DE geben?


----------



## Metalic (11. Februar 2013)

Stand glaube ich eine Seite vorher. Angeblich sind die Jungs und Mädels dabei einen Deutschlandvertrieb zu suchen.

Hier nochmal ein Bild von carlson_hb. Nur als Beispiel wie es aussehen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir heute als Übergangslösung ein Speedlink Spes gekauft. Ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht, da es nur 8€ gekostet hat.
Klar das man dafür keine Studioqualität erwarten kann, aber für meine Zwecke reicht das. Kein übertriebenes Rauschen und die anderen verstehen einen gut.
Speedlink Spes Clip-On Mikrofon (SL-8691-SBK) in HiFi-Komponenten: Mikrofone | heise online Preisvergleich

Hier ein kleines Video zum Mikro auf Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKf4_MgOUW8

Werde das Mikro wohl doch länger behalten als gedacht. Ich bastel das die Tage so wie im vorigen Beitrag an mein Kopfhörer und gut ist.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2013)

Hab mal fix paar Bilder gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (14. Februar 2013)

wie siehts denn mit der stummschaltung der micros aus? musst alles über die software machen oder steckt ihr ab?


----------



## TheJumper0 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich schalte einfach via Ts3 auf stumm...

Aber ich benutz das Mikro auch nur für TS


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hab generell Push to Talk.
Keine Probleme mit dem Stummschalten.

Muss nicht jeder jedes Geraeusch mitbekommen, kann ich sowieso irgendwie so gar nicht ab und verstehen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Februar 2013)

Ist das geklebt oder so ein Saugnapf-dings?


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube das ist ein festgeklebtes Magnet


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2013)

Ist ein festgeklebert kleiner Magnet mit einer Rasterung.
Bei einem Mikrofon sind 2 Pads dabei, kann man optional zusaetzlich bestellen.
Beim ersten Ankleben dachte ich mir auch, das haelt nie.
Wurde aber eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Februar 2013)

Blöd nur dass USPS, mit welchem AntLion versendet, ihre internationale Versandpauschale um 77% angehoben haben. Da kommen nun locker 14-15$ Paketkosten bei rum.


----------



## Skeksis (14. Februar 2013)

Jop, wollte auch die Tage eins bestellen, da das Zalman irgendwie unbefriedigend ist. Habe auch schon über Blue Snowball / Snowflake oder ein t.bone nachgedacht. Denn ich krieg trotz vielem Gefummel immer noch erzählt, dass man mich zwar verstehen kann, allerdings schien die Qualität meines alten Sennheisers doch besser gewesen zu sein. Ich kling wohl sehr anders als vorher und sehr blechern. Was sich ja mit der Beobachtung von h.101 deckt.

Das keiner von den bekannten Herstellern sowas wie das Mod Mic anbietet wundert mich übrigens sehr.

P.S.: Mir ist gerade die Hutschnur gerissen und ich hab ein Modmic bestellt. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es einigermaßen fix hier ist.


----------



## addicTix (21. Februar 2013)

Mein Zalman ist angekommen und naja... Wenn ich es an meinem DT990 befestige, dann ist die Stimme extrem dumpf ... Hab ich es etwas unter meinem Kinn, dann ist die Stimme sehr klar... Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich es am besten ungefähr in Mundhöhe befestigen soll...
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee ?


----------



## Astarothkun (21. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Weezer, habe heute auch mein Zalman bekommen und zu Hause derzeit die DT-770, DT-880 und DT-990 liegen. Ich tendiere zum DT-990 weil es etwas stärkere Bässe hat.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob sich das ModMic an das DT-990 anbringen lässt, dieses hat ja keine glatte Außenseite wie die beiden Vorgänger.

Mit dem Zalman bin ich auch nicht zufrieden, mein altes Sennheiser PC 350 Headset klang deutlich besser und am Kabel des KH ist das Mikro offensichtlich zu weit vom Mund entfernt um guten Sound zu liefern. Außerdem nimmt es sehr viele Außengeräusche (Rechner etc) mit auf (Blechtrommel Effekt).

Weiß jemand, wie teuer das ModMic mit Versand nach Deutschland derzeit genau ist und wie lange die in der Regel dauert?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich hab's ja gesagt... Ich denke, mehr als weit oben am Kabel zu befestigen wird wohl nicht gehen. Man könnte sich vielleicht was zusammenbasteln um das Teil in Mundhöhe zu bekommen, aber das wäre angesichts dieses tollen Kopfhörers ein optische Verunglimpfung und sähe zum  aus. Wenn es dir vom Klang nicht genügt, dann schick es eben zurück und probiere vielleicht mal das Sony Mic, welches ich vorne schon verlinkt hatte.

*Edit: 



Astarothkun schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Weezer, habe  heute auch mein Zalman bekommen und zu Hause derzeit die DT-770, DT-880  und DT-990 liegen. Ich tendiere zum DT-990 weil es etwas stärkere Bässe  hat.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob sich das ModMic an das DT-990 anbringen  lässt, dieses hat ja keine glatte Außenseite wie die beiden Vorgänger.
> 
> Mit dem Zalman bin ich auch nicht zufrieden, mein altes Sennheiser PC  350 Headset klang deutlich besser und am Kabel des KH ist das Mikro  offensichtlich zu weit vom Mund entfernt um guten Sound zu liefern.  Außerdem nimmt es sehr viele Außengeräusche (Rechner etc) mit auf  (Blechtrommel Effekt).
> ...


 

Am DT990 sollte es auch kein Problem sein. Einfach mit dem mitgelieferten Alkoholtuch eine der Querstreben abwischen, trocknen lassen und diesen >Base Clasp< andrücken, das ganze vielleicht 1-2 min lang, nur um sicher zu gehen. Müsste genauso gut halten wie etwa auf einem DT770. Genauso gut könnte man es aber auch an der Aluschwinge vom Bügel festmachen, etc.

Bezahlt hatte ich selbst 46,09$ (inkl. eine Pkg. Ersatzhalter) mit Versand. Nun dürfte aber der internationale Versand von USPS 70% teurer sein, laut Jimmy von Antlion. So wirst du ca. 40-45€ einplanen müssen, wenn's dumm läuft hält der Zoll (wie bei mir) mit 5-6€ auch nochmal die Hände auf. Die Lieferzeit kann je nach dem, schonmal 2-4 Wochen sein. Es geht aber auch schneller (wenn der Zoll nicht am Paket rumpfuscht).


----------



## Metalic (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn das mit dem erhöhten Versand stimmt, dann dürfte das ModMic derzeit mit 40-45€ zuschlagen. Und mit 3 Wochen Lieferzeit dürfte man auch rechnen.
Ich warte da aber noch bis die neue Version verfügbar ist. Für die Zwischenzeit habe ich mir auch mal das Zalman bestellt, das heute angekommen sollte aber natürlich tat es das nicht.


----------



## Skeksis (26. Februar 2013)

Ich warte auch seit, gemessen an Antlion Verhältnissen natürlich erst sehr kurze, 14d. Man sollte allerdings mal klarmachen, dass es nicht ausschließlich am Zoll hängt sondern daran, dass die einfach nicht in der Lage sind Post nach den Bestimmungen des deutschen Zolls zu verschicken. Von außen kenntlich machen was es ist, Rechnung von außen zugänglich machen. Gefahrgutausschluß drauf pappen und los gehts. Abgesehen davon ist USPS ein unfähiger Saftladen. Die brauchen laut Tracking 5d um ein Paket in Reno zu verarbeiten und nach L.A. in nen Flieger zu stecken. Damit es dann - vollkommen unlogisch - von L.A. nach Europa geht. Das ist logistisch so unfassbar schlecht, das kann sogar Apple besser. (Und die können vieles, aber nix was mit Logistik zu tun hat).

EMS / DHL braucht von Japan bis hier für ein HHKB z.B. oder Artisan Mousepads keine 4d! Inkl. internationalem Tracking und Abhandlung im Zoll in F.a.M.. Übers Wochenende.

Aber das wird zu guten Teilen daran liegen, dass der Ami sich im Schnitt für den Herren der Welt hält. Siehe Tracking nur innerhalb der USA und konsequentes Pfeifen auf international gängige Zollvereinbarungen. Leider ist das Produkt konkurenzlos und obendrein auch noch gut.

Andererseits kann man so nem kleinen Laden keinen Vorwurf machen, die wissen es wahrscheinlich einfach nicht besser. Außerdem versorgen sie "uns" ja mit einem Produkt, dass wir trotz der Widrigkeiten haben wollen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Februar 2013)

Das mag alles stimmen, vor allem der "Dienst" von USPS. Außer jedoch die Kenntlichmachung von außen. Bei mir stand außen (Rechnung in Tüte) klipp und klar drauf dass 1x Modmic Microphone und 1x Baseclasps inkl. Preise usw. enthalten sind. Daran wird's wohl eher nicht liegen.


----------



## Astarothkun (1. März 2013)

Ich habe mir soeben das ModMic Version 2 ($32,95) plus zwei zusätzliche Base Claps ($5,25) bestellt.
Zusammen hat mich das über Paypal mit Versand nach Deutschland jetzt $50,22 oder umgerechnet derzeit €39,62 gekostet.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wann es ankommt und ob und wie viel der Zoll noch zusätzlich verlangt.


----------



## MonKAY (1. März 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab mal fix paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist das schon Version 2 oder wo hast du den tollen Puschel her?
Ich brauch so ein tollen Puschel auch.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2013)

Das ist Version 2, Puschel war dabei aber nur eins pro Mikro


----------



## MonKAY (1. März 2013)

Na super und ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht wo ich einen Puschel herbekomme der passt.


----------



## Skeksis (1. März 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Weiß einer ob man einfach beim lokalem Zollamt anrufen und denen auf den Keks gehen kann in dem man nachfragt ob es schon vor Ort ist das gute Stück? Ich geb ja gerne zu dass ich ungeduldig bin, aber ich will es halt einfach haben!

Uuund: Hat es einer von euch auch am BD DT880 laufen und kann mir sagen ob ich es problemlos befestigen kann?


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2013)

Angerufen habe ich nicht.
Ich habe vom 17. September (Bestelldatum) bis kurz vor Weihnachten gewartet.
Beim Zoll waren meine nicht.
Festgemacht habe ich die Teile an einem BD T70 und BD 770 Edition. Keine Probleme.
Anfangs dachte ich ich bekomm das Klebepad nicht fest, aber der erste Anschein truegte.

Meine beiden Mikros wurden nicht vom Zoll belangt.
Es wird auch nicht jede Lieferung ueberprueft, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Skeksis (1. März 2013)

Geht mir eher um das "Meshgitter" des 880. Denn nach Möglichkeit hätte ich es schon gerne da befestigt und nicht unten am Rand, was zur Not sicherlich ginge.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2013)

Uhm stimmt, der ist ja wieder bisschen anders -.-
Musste probieren, aber lass dich vom ersten Eindruck nicht beirren, ich dachte auch das haelt nichts.
Wobei ich eine Vollflaeche hatte.


----------



## Skeksis (10. März 2013)

Update:

Bestellt am 13.02.2013 und angekommen am 05.03.2013 angekommen. Aufgehalten wurde es durch den Zoll. Zollaufschlag musste ich keinen zahlen da die Portokosten nicht ausgewiesen waren und ich damit unter der Zollfreigrenze geblieben bin.

Es funktioniert einwandfrei und hält auch auf dem Meshgitter des BD DT880 Bombenfest und macht im Nu aus einem guten Sterokopfhörer ein Headset der absoluten Spitzenklasse. Ich bin zufrieden, das warten hat sich absolut gelohnt!


----------



## yansop (11. März 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab mal fix paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da ich momentan zu meinen DT880 auch ein passendes Micro suche, hätte ich da noch zwei Fragen bezüglich zu deiner Konfig:

Wie lange ist eigentlich das Kabel des ModMic?
Bei Beyerdynamic ist das Kabel 3m, oder (damit beide Enden gleich enden)?

Wie nennt man das Teil zwischen dem Schrumpfschlauch bzw. welches hast du da genau verwendet (wegen dem Ø, damit die Stecker da auch durch passen)?

Edit:

Habe nun selbst die Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden:

- Kabellänge von ModMic = 3m (gleiche Länge wie bei BD)
- Das Teil zwischen dem Schrumpfschlauch nennt sich Sata-Sleeve, wie z. B. folgendes -> http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-sata-schwarz.htm

Gruß Yansop.


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2013)

Japp ist ein Sata-Sleeve.
Ich hatte erst den ganz dicken Sleeve drueber gezogen, sah aber nicht gut aus.
Den Sata-Sleeve bekommst du auch ueber den dicken Klinkenstecker, ist nur etwas muehsam auf ca 2,5m.


*Skeksis* grats zu der tollen Kombi


----------



## Astarothkun (27. März 2013)

Mein ModMic ist am 19.03 im Zoll gelandet. Ich musste 7,14€ Einfuhrsteuer zahlen als ich mit dem Paypalbeleg dort aufgetaucht bin. Bestellt hatte ich es Nachts am 01.03.
Der Anstecker hält auch auf einem Beyerdynamic DT 990 perfekt. Ich habe es unten vor dem DT 990 Schriftzug angebracht.
Freunde im TS bestätigen mir einen glasklaren Klang an meiner Asus Xonar D2X. Ich bin absolut zufrieden.

Könnte mir noch jemand erklären, wie das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch funktioniert? Beim Googlen finde ich dafür nur so teure Maschinen und etwas von Schrumpftemperaturen von 95°C. Wo bekomme ich soetwas für meine beiden Kabel, oder reicht da der einfache Sata Sleeve? Die beiden einzelnen Kabel sind das einzige, was mich noch ein wenig stört.

Ich habe mal den geposteten Shop durchforstet. Ist das ein passender Schrumpfschlauch? http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/schrumpfschlauch/schrumpfschlauch-sata-anthrazit.htm
Zusammen mit der Sleeve vielleicht? http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-sata-schwarz.htm


----------



## Verminaard (28. März 2013)

Ich hatte mir bei Nils so ein Konjukturpaket bestellt, da ich auch andere Sachen, wenn ich mal Zeit und Ruhe finde bearbeiten will.
Ich hatte erst mit dem ganz großen Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch probiert, aber das sah nicht wirklich gut aus.
Der Sata-Sleeve und dazugehoeriger Schrumpfschlauch hat gepasst (ich glaub das war der Schrumpfschlauch dafuer).
Den Sleeve musste ich zusammenschieben und auseinander, damit die Oeffnung groesser wurde, fuer den großen Klinkenstecker.
War bissi arbeit bei ueber 2m Sleeve. Was mich so auf die Palme gebracht hat, war das die 2 Kabel ein paar mal gekreuzt waren, obwohl ich da sehr sorgfaeltig war. 
Musste halt aufwendig alles entwirren, aber der Aufwand hat auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Jetzt ist es ein Stueck, und nicht etwas Zusammengefrickeltes.
Auch von der Frau gabs lobende Worte, und solang sie zufrieden ist, hat man ja Einiges richtig gemacht.


----------



## Skeksis (28. März 2013)

ich habe es genauso gemacht. Nur habe ich das Kabel vom Modmic mit schwarzem Isolierband (alle 5cm ca) am Kabel des Beyers festgemacht. Immer darauf geachtet zu jeder Zeit auf der richtigen Seite zu sein. Fertig.


----------



## Astarothkun (29. März 2013)

Habe mir jetzt bei Nils einen Sata Sleeve und 2 Sata Schrumpfschläuche bestellt. Hoffe, die passen. Wenn das klappt, bin ich mit meinem Projekt Headset Ersatz erfolgreicher gewesen als erwartet, auch wenn es im Endeffekt doch teuer wurde. Kopfhörer 220€ + Mikrofon (inkl Zoll.) 46€ + Sleeve und Schrumpfschläuche  20€.
Für 13€ mehr gibt es das MMX 300 von Beyerdynamic und man hat alles in einem.


----------



## 256bit (29. März 2013)

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche,möchte aber eher kein Kabelgewirr am Kopfhörer haben.Was haltet Ihr von einem Standmicro? Dieses hier scheint ziemlich gut zu sein,in den Rezessionen wirs öfters erwähnt das es in Verbindung mit einem Kopfhörer für Skype,TS usw benutzt wird.Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Gruß 256bit


----------



## Skeksis (29. März 2013)

Astarothkun schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt bei Nils einen Sata Sleeve und 2 Sata Schrumpfschläuche bestellt. Hoffe, die passen. Wenn das klappt, bin ich mit meinem Projekt Headset Ersatz erfolgreicher gewesen als erwartet, auch wenn es im Endeffekt doch teuer wurde. Kopfhörer 220€ + Mikrofon (inkl Zoll.) 46€ + Sleeve und Schrumpfschläuche  20€.
> Für 13€ mehr gibt es das MMX 300 von Beyerdynamic und man hat alles in einem.


 
Aber nen anderen Kopfhörer (DT 770)


----------



## addicTix (30. März 2013)

Kann man gegen den dumpfen Klang vom Zalman ZM-Mic1 nichts machen ? 
Also wenn ich es so etwas vom Mund weghalte dann ist der Klang wirklich top...
Aber wenn ich es am Kabel meines Kopfhörers befestige, dann ist der Klang eher mittelmäßig und dumpf...
Wollte mit ModMic noch warten bis es in Deutschland verfügbar ist bzw. die Version 3.0 erscheint


----------

